# What month did the 2013 models came out?



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone knows what month the 2013 came out (US)? I'm looking to get a TCR Composite 0 but would want to do so when the 2014 is out to get a good deal. I'm saving my money right now.

BTW I'm thinking between a TCR 0 and a SuperSix.

TIA


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Anywhere from July to October. Giant has dealer event to release new models and that will be in August. The new model drop is often now controlled by the sell through of the current year model so the real answer you seek may not be known for a few months.

The one risk you run by waiting for 2014 is that the 2013 models could sell out early and you'll have nothing to pick from. Most shops have a good spring sale and the in-stocks with manufacturers are such that you can likely get a shot at getting money off the bike you want. And, while fall discounts can be higher, it's also a risk because the bikes still left are the slower sellers so just know the longer you wait the more chance you could miss.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Good to know - tnx.


----------

